# Raccourcis  Apple Watch disparus



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

J'ai plus les mèmes raccourcis sur ma Watch que sur mon iPhone

Comment rétablir cela ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Décembre 2020)

Ceux qui sont dans la catégorie Apple Watch ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

Voila ce que j'ai , et dans ma watch juste 3


----------



## fousfous (30 Décembre 2020)

Il s'est passé quelque chose avant que les raccourcis disparaissent?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Il s'est passé quelque chose avant que les raccourcis disparaissent?


Non rien , je me suis aperçus de cela en voulant fermer mes volets , plus de raccourcis


----------



## fousfous (30 Décembre 2020)

Plus qu'à tout redémarrer et espère que la watch se mette spontanément à les télécharger.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Plus qu'à tout redémarrer et espère que la watch se mette spontanément à les télécharger.


Non rien 
j'ai meme deux raccourcis sur ma watch qui ne sont pas dans mon iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

J'ai supprimé tous mes raccourcis sur mon iPhone 
la watch en affiche encore 3


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Voila ce que j'ai sur l'iPhone 





Et sur la watch


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

Personne


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2021)

Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a aucuns moyens de forcer la synchronisation entre l'iPhone et la watch, il faut attendre que ça se fasse.
(et d'ailleurs même quand on peut forcer ça fonctionne pas toujours très bien, entre un mac et un iPhone par exemple)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

Je comprend pas c'est que sur la watch j'ai des raccourcis que j'ai pas dans l'iPhone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Janvier 2021)

Elle est peut-être synchronisée avec un autre iPhone   
A part la réinitialiser... je n'ai pas d'idée.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

Je viens juste de la déjumeler et pour l'instant j'ai plus aucun raccourcis dessus , je me demande si ils ne s'installe pas quand elle charge ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2021)

Ils mettent un peu de temps pour arriver sur la watch mais pour moi ils attendent pas la recharge pour arriver.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Ils mettent un peu de temps pour arriver sur la watch mais pour moi ils attendent pas la recharge pour arriver.


Pour le moment , rien sur la Watch


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2021)

J'espère que ça va se débloquer dans la nuit.
Et quand tu regardes sur ton iCloud Drive dans le dossier raccourci, il y a les raccourcis?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> J'espère que ça va se débloquer dans la nuit.
> Et quand tu regardes sur ton iCloud Drive dans le dossier raccourci, il y a les raccourcis?


Je vois cela ou ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Janvier 2021)

Tu vois ça dans le Finder sur macOS ou fichier sur iOS.
Tu devrais avoir accès à un dossier iCloud Drive (sauf si iCloud Drive est désactivé chez toi).


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

Oui j'ai iCloud Drive 
il y a un dossier Shortcuts  , mais c'est vide


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui j'ai iCloud Drive
> il y a un dossier Shortcuts  , mais c'est vide


Ah bah la raison de la non synchronisation est peut-etre la.
Dans tes réglages iCloud, tu as activé raccourcis?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah bah la raison de la non synchronisation est peut-etre la.
> Dans tes réglages iCloud, tu as activé raccourcis?


Salut,
Non c'était pas activé , je viens de l'activer .
Je vais voir si cela change quelques choses


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

@fousfous

Un grand merci de ton aide 
Cela fonctionne et j'ai enfin mes raccourcis sur la watch


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @fousfous
> 
> Un grand merci de ton aide
> Cela fonctionne et j'ai enfin mes raccourcis sur la watch


Ah très bonne nouvelle!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah très bonne nouvelle!


Oui , enfin presque , car les raccourcis ne fonctionnent pas parfaitement


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Ah, ça c'est un autre problèmes!
Le fonctionnement de certains raccourcis changent aussi de temps en temps malheureusement. Il faut les vérifier à la main.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

Non , il fonctionne mais quand je lance un raccourcis pour fermer un volet , la watch me demande de valider


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

Voila ce que cela donne


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Et dans les réglages du raccourcis en question, il n'y a pas moyen de décocher "demander avant d'exécuter"?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Et dans les réglages du raccourcis en question, il n'y a pas moyen de décocher "demander avant d'exécuter"?


Je trouve cela ou ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Sur l'iPhone dans raccourcis, la ou tu peux changer le nom.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

Non j'ai pas cette possibilité  
c'est étrange c'est que sur l'iPhone il demande pas cela !


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Ça dépend peut-être des types de raccourcis, mais c'est embêtant si tu dois valider après l'avoir lancé.
Et si tu regardes directement l'action qui lance la fermeture des volets, il y a une petite icône à coté de la croix pour supprimer qui permet de rentrer dans ses paramètres.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça dépend peut-être des types de raccourcis, mais c'est embêtant si tu dois valider après l'avoir lancé.
> Et si tu regardes directement l'action qui lance la fermeture des volets, il y a une petite icône à coté de la croix pour supprimer qui permet de rentrer dans ses paramètres.


Oui j'ai cela , mais c'est étrange sur l'iPhone le raccourcis fonctionne de suite sans rien demander .
je vais faire avec 
c'est pas très grave car j'ouvre rarement mes volets avec la watch , mais je voulais comprendre


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2021)

Si ça fonctionne avec l'iPhone sans demander mais pas sur la watch en effet c'est étrange.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Si ça fonctionne avec l'iPhone sans demander mais pas sur la watch en effet c'est étrange.


Oui c'est un peu pour cela que je cherche une solution. Je vais téléphoner a Apple en début de semaine pour voir ce qu'il me propose


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)

J'ai réglé mon problème avec de l'aide sur un Facebook américain 
il suffit de décocher cela .
L'apple watch valide l'action de suite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Janvier 2021)

Il fallait le trouver


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il fallait le trouver


Oui comme quoi les réseaux sociaux


----------

